# ABS to pvc conversion glue?



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

anyone use this stuff before? just seen some the other day and had no idea it existed... i've always fernco'd to the abs and went from there..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

By the IPC it is a fail.


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

it seemed fishy to me... it was lime green and smelled weird lmao. i saw it at home desperate btw


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Ive used it, doesn't apply very well, not the same substance as clear or black glue. I've never used it on anything but 11/2. I've had no problems with it. Strongly recommend it. I've only used it on remodel on relocating vents and hooking back up lavy's. Whether I reem out the 90 or put on a coupling under a new vanity on the abs and take off with PVC to hook up the trap, it's never leaked. Been using it for about 3-4 yrs now.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

The transition cement in SW Ontario is white and made by Oaty I believe. It is actually allowed here. It is alittle thicker than PVC cement. I use it mostly on 4" PVC to 4x3 base clean out coming through a floor.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

As biz states that is a fail.. Proper transition should be done male adapter to female adapter or vice versa.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

It's legal here and we use it, it doesn't go on like regular glue but it works. It's pretty much like abs glue, if you don't use enough of it by the time you glue the fitting you can barely budge it.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> It's legal here and we use it, it doesn't go on like regular glue but it works. It's pretty much like abs glue, if you don't use enough of it by the time you glue the fitting you can barely budge it.


You can say the same about gorilla glue but it still isn't the preferred method


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Only time I use it is glueing the ABS into a automatic washer box. Come to think of it I don't even know if those boxes are made out of PVC. Never had any issues.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

Been using it for almost 8 years no problem up to 8", the only thing is u gotta use primer on the pvc side otherwise it vary good


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

What shlomy81 said.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> By the IPC it is a fail.


Question --- When using MIP & FIP adapters to transition,

What adapter do you use for the PVC -- M or F ?

Also what do you use for thread seal?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Question --- When using MIP & FIP adapters to transition, What adapter do you use for the PVC -- M or F ? Also what do you use for thread seal?


Personally I would probably use an elastomeric coupling. However...

If a male to female transition were to be used, I would put the female on the downstream side regardless of which one is PVC. Thread sealant approved for plastic threads.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Personally I would probably use an elastomeric coupling. However... If a male to female transition were to be used, I would put the female on the downstream side regardless of which one is PVC. Thread sealant approved for plastic threads.


No gorilla glue?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Personally I would probably use an elastomeric coupling. However...
> 
> If a male to female transition were to be used, I would put the female on the downstream side regardless of which one is PVC. Thread sealant approved for plastic threads.


The reason I asked the question. In my experience I have found that if a fitting is going to crack it will probably be a PVC. Therefore I always use ABS on the female side. Teflon is approved for plastic but I'm told not to use it on plastic's. That came from Hartel on FIP adapters CPVC [grey]1" size. Failure occured on circuit board washer in an electronics plant.
The original was installed with teflon -- 2 replacements were installed with teflon, the 3rd was installed with Witlam water based dope. Still in service today.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Lja1821 said:


> As biz states that is a fail.. Proper transition should be done male adapter to female adapter or vice versa.


Only a fail when getting inspection


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Only a fail when getting inspection


Careful. That's a slippery slope.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Only a fail when getting inspection


 If i agreed with that sentiment i wouldnt call myself a professional plumber..


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Only a fail when getting inspection


Chumming


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Allowed transition glue up here. Primer in PVC side... No issues.... And within code


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I do a bunch of jobs in Central Valley Ca. All the existing building roughs are PVC however all the new plans call for ABS so I always have to transition at my lowest joint and it always holds. No problems


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Sharkbites and aavs are approved for use in nj, do i use them hell no.. why because there is a professional way to resolve the problem. having said that, yes some codes and jurisdictions allow transition glue, is it the best and proper way to make a transition no..


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Not legal here either transition with a mission coupling


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Lja1821 said:


> If i agreed with that sentiment i wouldnt call myself a professional plumber..


Do you have ALL your work inspected ?
If you do then you are not a service plumber.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Do you have ALL your work inspected ?
> If you do then you are not a service plumber.


Your right im not a service plumber.. I do however follow codes whether getting inspected or not, my code does not allow it yours does, ok great.. Service or not there is always a right way and a wrong way and i believe using transition glue to make a trasition is the wrong way, it is my opinoin which i believe i am entitled too you dont have to agree with it:whistling2:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Lja1821 said:


> Sharkbites and aavs are approved for use in nj, do i use them hell no.. why because there is a professional way to resolve the problem. having said that, yes some codes and jurisdictions allow transition glue, is it the best and proper way to make a transition no..


So a joint that can sheer off ( male and female adapter ) is better than a glue joint?? I fail to understand how it is such a hack job to use an approved glue to join pipe together that uses glue in the first place! 

Mind boggling.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

504Plumber said:


> So a joint that can sheer off ( male and female adapter ) is better than a glue joint?? I fail to understand how it is such a hack job to use an approved glue to join pipe together that uses glue in the first place!
> 
> Mind boggling.


It seems to be mind boggling for you, what your not understanding is that its not an approved glue in IPC ,which i follow and is the most widely used code in the usa,therefore not suitable for a transition. You first must understand that the so-called "glue" or "adhesive" is neither. ABS and PVC are both joined through a process called solvent welding. We all tend to refer to these solvents as glue, but that is technically incorrect. When the solvent is applied to the surfaces of the pipe and fitting, is actually softens and melts the surfaces for a few seconds. During this time, we slide the joint together and the two liquid surfaces mix together and form a welded joint not really much different than a welded steel joint. Since ABS and PVC are made from different chemicals, they each have their own solvent.. I have yet to have any adapter sheer off only issue ive known with sheer is when joining a metal to plastic..The question to ask yourself is why the ipc has banned the use of transition glue if its such a solid transition?! Also I never mentioned anything about a hackjob or portrayed someone as a hack for using transition glue, i stated there are better ways..


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd rather see a fernco going from PVC to ABS than a male to female connection.


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

I guess we can all go on all day about which method is better or preferred, after all there are service plumbers,newconstruction plumbers, and commercial plumbers. Each will have his own way of doing it and will do so by the code dictated. So whether glue,fernco, or adapters as long as its to your code than so be it do as you like, my view is interperted by my code and how we do transitions in a commercial construction setting,if i was a residential service plumber i would use a mission coupling so hence the difference in approved practices. To each his own...


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't like anything about glueing ABS. We don't have much ABS here. I only see it on homes built in the late 70s and early 80s. 

During that period ABS was not allowed to be used under ground, it was cast iron only. I've seen a lot of ABS glue joints fail and I've even pulled some apart.

If I'm making a PVC to ABS transition, then I'm going to use a no- hub band coupling. I'm sure the cost is roughly the same as using the male/female connection and there no risk of a leak developing at the threads. If a leak does develop, it's much simpler to deal with the no- hub.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

PlungerJockey said:


> I don't like anything about glueing ABS. We don't have much ABS here. I only see it on homes built in the late 70s and early 80s. During that period ABS was not allowed to be used under ground, it was cast iron only. I've seen a lot of ABS glue joints fail and I've even pulled some apart. If I'm making a PVC to ABS transition, then I'm going to use a no- hub band coupling. I'm sure the cost is roughly the same as using the male/female connection and there no risk of a leak developing at the threads. If a leak does develop, it's much simpler to deal with the no- hub.



Or this


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Or this


That wouldn't pass here per one of the backazzward Illinois plumbing code.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> That wouldn't pass here per one of the backazzward Illinois plumbing code.



Can you use no hub cast? If so, whats the difference?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Will said:


> Can you use no hub cast? If so, whats the difference?


Proflex couplings are designed specifically to join dissimilar materials. Including copper dwv.

Not allowed in Illinois?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> Proflex couplings are designed specifically to join dissimilar materials. Including copper dwv.
> 
> Not allowed in Illinois?


According to the code ( which I learned from here).. you must use a special fitting on both abs and pvc pipe and then use the no hub coupling. Someone here posted a picture of it.. what a crock of sh+t... what about glav or cast iron don't have that special 'hub' ..??


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> According to the code ( which I learned from here).. you must use a special fitting on both abs and pvc pipe and then use the no hub coupling. Someone here posted a picture of it.. what a crock of sh+t... what about glav or cast iron don't have that special 'hub' ..??


Man, Illinois seems like a tough state to do plumbing. At least in Chicago. You still have to use lead and oakum for cast iron, special ABS and PVC adaptors instead of using just a no hub or husky coupling... Ugh. I hope y'all charge accordingly. I am too lazy to work there. Haha.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> According to the code ( which I learned from here).. you must use a special fitting on both abs and pvc pipe and then use the no hub coupling. Someone here posted a picture of it.. what a crock of sh+t... what about glav or cast iron don't have that special 'hub' ..??


So would you need to follow galv to a good fitting to make any transition as well?


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)

Another reason why the best way to transition is mip/fip adapters, its approved for all codes and will never fail an inspection. Properly installed its just as good as glue joint no matter what anyone says and if it leaks guess what its not the adapters fault..


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not putting threads on a sewer line or vent unless its a tap tee and I'm running copper drains. 

If its repair work in a wall and I've got ABS stubbed up, it gets a no hub band. 

I won't fight an adapter inside a wall.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> I'm not putting threads on a sewer line or vent unless its a tap tee and I'm running copper drains.
> 
> If its repair work in a wall and I've got ABS stubbed up, it gets a no hub band.
> 
> I won't fight an adapter inside a wall.



I agree, threaded female to male sounds like a bad idea to me.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> I'm not putting threads on a sewer line or vent unless its a tap tee and I'm running copper drains.
> 
> If its repair work in a wall and I've got ABS stubbed up, it gets a no hub band.
> 
> I won't fight an adapter inside a wall.


Amen brother


----------



## Landson (Nov 8, 2013)

*Banded coupling*

N.J. above ground accept. method would be banded coupling not a fernco


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

In NJ transition glue is acceptable for one joint outside the foundation from the building sewer to building drain. Below ground fernco is legal, or no hub. Above ground no hub only. We can also use a mechanical joint (male/female adapter) but why when no hubs are fine.


----------

